
Minimum Inventory, Maximum Diversity - rglovejoy
http://blog.wolfram.com/2009/03/25/minimum-inventory-maximum-diversity/
======
TweedHeads
Fuck analog sunday, this was worth every digital second spent on it. Pure
genius!

